# Wave Sequencing (not to be confused with wave tables)



## dpasdernick (Oct 12, 2017)

Guys and gals,

I love the Korg Wavestation. I have the software version and the interface is so small it makes my brain hurt. I love, love, love the sounds it makes. Not wave tables like your garden variety Waldorf or Novation (no offense to those synths, they're amazing)

I want a new software synth that will allow me to sequence through a selection of wave forms. One split second it's a breathy choir, then a tambourine tuned down to sound like the hull of a submarine, then a flute, etc... 

The wavestation does this very well. You can blend the waves over time or smash into the next one in a rhythmic loop. I was just hoping that there was another soft synth that could do this and allow me to use my own samples or just have another flavor of wave sequencing.

Any help would be appreciated.

Darren


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Darren,

You can make wave sequences in Serum I believe ? I'm not sure how elegant or user-friendly the process is though.

Crystal boosts wave sequencing and is free.
http://www.greenoak.com/crystal/about.html

I found these for Reaktor & pc respectively online

http://www.everythingturns.com/ET-V2/wave-chaser-xt.html

http://sys.efope.de/tonge.html


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 12, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Hi Darren,
> 
> You can make wave sequences in Serum I believe ? I'm not sure how elegant or user-friendly the processes though.
> 
> ...



Thank You Synth Punk! I'll check them out.

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 12, 2017)

Here is another Reaktor Ensemble from the user library
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11233/

Have you ever tired the hardware Yamaha TG-33 and Kawai K-4M btw ?


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 12, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Here is another Reaktor Ensemble from the user library
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11233/
> 
> Have you ever tired the hardware Yamaha TG-33 and Kawai K-4M btw ?



I almost bought a Yamaha SY-22 which is close to the TG-33 I think. I know of the 33 but not the Kawai. I'll check it out. I'm hoping omnisphere or Falcon incorporate this feature in an update. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 17, 2017)

I know if does not exactly meet your brief but iwavestation for ios looks pretty cool
http://www.korg.com/us/products/software/korg_iwavestation/


----------



## ghobii (Oct 17, 2017)

I just bought Falcon, but I think it might basically do what you're asking. I know there's an option to cycle through oscillators that are all in one keygroup, and if you play a chord, each note is a different oscillator. Though I think it chooses the oscillators at random. And when I say oscillator, I'm including all of Falcons methods for making sound, including all the sampler options. Seems with all the modulation and routing options it has, there must be a way to do it.


----------

